# Mc Donalds



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

personaly i like the mc chicken and ill also get the big mac.
combos must be supersized tho..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the last one was suppose to be big extra
and the last option was i eat at booger fling.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Supersized Quarterpounder menue with milkshake instead of soft drink







The feeling that you have to throw up or gonna explode afterwards is on the house :laugh: 
Unfortunately, we don't have Double Quarterpounders over here...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha judazzz. thats funny


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...im a big mac boy!







...but i like cheeseburgers too, them the best :nod: ....but that damn clown scares me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

well i picked chicken nuggets but maybe that's cas i'm craving them right now


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Double quarter pounder it is the only thing filling.

#4


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

the doubble quarter pounder here in barrie ontario canada is # 8 and #9 is the doubble big mac


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Veggie delux meal (the only meal they heat up while you wait, but at least its not been sitting on a hot plate for 2 hours) - supersized, and with either a cup of tea, or a strawberry milkshake.
and occasionally a mcflurry.
at BK I get the same thing - but their version.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha you eat booger fling.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> haha you eat booger fling.


To be honest I went their for the first (and possibly last) time 2 weks ago.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea. i dont like it they always get my order wrong.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

dont eat McDonalds..... Well, I do.. but its extremely rare. I usually order chicken nuggets, an apple pie, and a vanilla shake..


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

what about the BIg and Tasty? THose are blazing.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whats the big and tasty? dont have them here in canada.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

marco said:


> whats the big and tasty? dont have them here in canada.


What the big and nasty, there gross.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:laugh: haha thats why they dont have then in canada. and why would they call a meal "the big and tasty"? thats so ****


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think, Wendy's is better than McDonald's: I mean, they have a *triple* burger








But I only ate there once, when I was visiting the US during my summer holiday a couple of years ago.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

harveys is the best. they also have tripple burgers...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

If I'm being cheap I'll get 1 big n tasty, 1 Mc Chicken, mc value fries, chocholate sundae and 2 apple pies all for $5. 
Dollar menu .

But Usually a 20piece and fries and drink. Or a double quarter meal


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

a mc chicken combo in canada is $4.69










those bastards are making alot of money off of us...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> those bastards are making alot of money off of us...


That's why I only sporadically eat at one of those burger joints....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i know what i want to do when i grow up!







i want to own a mc donalds!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i wanna own a chain of porn stores that serves mc donalds foods as well....  ...imagine what the happy meals would consist of... :







:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I like their cheesburgers and parfaits.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i have no comment about mc. donald's food... it would change the opinion of how "good" the food actually is...just keep in mind, they've had some pretty heavy lawsuits put against them...my friend was in one of them, my friend won... *ponders*


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

mc nuggets i am so pissed of casue they took the 20 piece of the menu


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha az... we have the 20 peice here in Ontario so.. na na na boo boo..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

check it. here's the deal with the 20 piece nuggets, although their box doesn't exist anymore, they still do. you jus gotta know some people, n they be hookin you up. i so many people i know that work there, i could probly be hooked up with a 40 piece thing for like the price of a #1... now if only i ate the darned things . . . *muahahahha* Yea, i just dont pay for my food . . . i pay for a small fry, and get a whole meal. =D


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you lucky bastard.......


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You should stick to making your own food...that trash is nasty


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

mc. donalds is nasty, i dont eat it. i just got the hook ups for it. =D


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Double quarter pounder with Hi-C


----------

